
WindTerm 1.5: A Free Professional SSH/SFTP/Shell/Telnet/Serial Client for DevOps - kingtoolbox
https://github.com/kingToolbox/WindTerm
======
bradknowles
So, Windows only? At least for now? Any idea how long it will be before a
Linux or Mac client will be released?

~~~
kingtoolbox
I hope Linux and Mac versions will be released before the end of the year,
just after the planned features are completed, mainly including auto complete,
running external tools and settings UI.

------
kingtoolbox
Thanks for your attention and any requests/suggestions are welcome.

